# Personalised Number plates



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Who's got the best one? Here's mine


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

We've got some...My wife Sheila's 308cc









My younger son Ben's...









My one, though this is on retention for sale ATM..









And my elder son Bobby has M12 BHG (Mr BHG) on his Golf, but I don't have a pic of that ATM...will add one later.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

mmm.......mis-spaced and totally illegal. The young boy I work with would have a field day with you Roger!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Richy said:


> mmm.......mis-spaced and totally illegal. The young boy I work with would have a field day with you Roger!


 And the T has been changed to a 2.

Thinking about this for my next birthday.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Nothing very exciting,means nothing to anyone except me and on retention at the moment, as Mrs L won't let me put it on my car as it "makes it look too old" :bash: )

No. 1 Daughter's initials, my birth date and my initials. Plus my own tribute to my favourite comedy duo.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I saw this on tv years ago and thought it was great because the bloke that has it is actually an amputee ... I want it :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Had a few over the years the latest is in the Sunday thread It's the same as the name tag in the back of my coat. So I can find it after School and no one nicks it :biggrin:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Mines R50 LAX. I'm not 50 but my name is Richard Lax.... cheap as chips too but thats what you get for having a strange sir name. Swedish for Salmon apparently :king:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing too exciting, N3 NCD on retention for the past gawd knows how many years. I bought my boy C1 CED at the same time, which is worth a bit more, but I think you win hands down on this one Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> I saw this on tv years ago and thought it was great because the bloke that has it is actually an amputee ... I want it :biggrin:


 Next time one of my best customers comes in I shall take a pic of his plate. He only has one eye, and his plate reads.........LO55EYE. :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't have a car :watch: .

The Americans apparently call these "Vanity Plates" :rofl:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Or if your very rich you can try to make the most expensive and least funny stupid joke ever.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've had few over the years, most of the above are micky mouse twisted letter and numbers

:laugh: :laugh:

The best one I had was

7 RTT

I sold it for £500 !!!


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

I have T9 CGS bought son R22 CGS.

Col.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Have had a lot of surprising fun from friends and acquaintances who couldn't work out the relevance of the last three letters

J14 BTL .....


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

not very exciting , but i've owned it for a while now ,D is the wifes initial 3 is my favourite number and AGL are my initials


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

>


 Some motor :thumbsup:



Means absolutely nothing to me as it came with the car :laugh: If I remember rightly the guys name was Gus, into his VW's and wanted a T5, think it was as close as he could get to it.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


>


 Were you, by any chance, on one of the motorways around the Manchester/Preston area on Thursday night around 9-10pm? |We were behind one of these with a very similar plate.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hard to tell wrench if your post is a dig at me or not?

my post was not meant to be offensive , but merely an observation.

suppose I could say the same about yours.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

At the risk of upsetting some, I don't see the point. Fair enough those that actually do spell something or are your initials/name, but those that have to have altered spacings or letter shapes to make a word I just find irritating (aside from the point they're no longer legal). Just my opinion & if you haven't guessed I don't have/want one...-)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Richy said:


> Hard to tell wrench if your post is a dig at me or not?
> 
> my post was not meant to be offensive , but merely an observation.
> 
> suppose I could say the same about yours.


 It certainly was not a dig at you, and I apologise if any offense was caused. I prefer to abide by the law and travel in relative anonymity. Unlike some of the regulars who park up woodland tracks close to my vacinity and practice window steaming with the cherished numbers, as well as other things on full view. :thumbsup:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

My brother used to have XEE 120 years ago, what would that be worth now?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

luddite said:


> My brother used to have XEE 120 years ago, what would that be worth now?


 If it is still on the original traction engine, quite a lot. artytime:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Still have WAY 172 on a Fordson 'Power' Major tractor, power take off pulley wheel variety

Been in the family's since, 1950's! :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I've got T666 BMW on retention.

I had it on my E39 M5 - ah, now that was a nice car.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> If it is still on the original traction engine, quite a lot. artytime:


 Just checked with him, it was actually XEE 18, memory playing tricks. 

As he was 18 at the time and he drove like a maniac it was rather apt.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Coming from Pendle in Lancashire, I completely misread the meaning of the reg in the OP. I immediately thought of a bunch of these sorry @Roy I usually think the opposite to normal falk. I think its with being left handed. :laugh:



















Perhaps we should re-name the forum? :biggrin: :huh:

Might get some interesting new members!

I was struggling with the relevance at first and then the penny dropped it wasn't Witch but Watch blimey! :swoon:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Still waiting for the plate transfer to complete on mine. When it does I'll have less difficulty finding my Motor. N55GEL on my 55 AMG :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Still waiting for the plate transfer to complete on mine. When it does I'll have less difficulty finding my Motor. N55GEL on my 55 AMG :yes:


 Paint the roof dayglow Orange. Or park it at poundland. :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Paint the roof dayglow Orange. Or park it at poundland. :laugh:


 :thumbsup:


----------

